# Top Three Teams in the Atlantic Division



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Who do you think will be the top three teams in the Atlantic division this year? :cheers:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

1hiladelphia 

2: New Jersey

3:Boston (New York and Toronto just suck end of story)


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife, is this just homerism or are you serious..? You are ranking the Philadelphia 76ers over the New Jersey Nets.. You guys should be switched and it should look like this in the Atlantic Division Top 3:

1. New Jersey (too many weapons, and if we stay healthy.. it is basically over)
2. Philadelphia (has scorers in Iverson, Korver, Iguodala and Salmons, and a good defender in Samuel Dalembert.)
3. Boston (Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis will not stand for less than the Knicks or the Raptors)


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

1. Sixers
2. Nets
3. Celtics/Knicks (tossup)


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The sixers are better defensively. The Nets if fronted up cannot attack the paint if they can't attack the paint they cant score this is a team that will go to the rack at will. Stop the Attack? And the nets are finished.


----------



## barondavis4life (Oct 22, 2005)

Philadelphia 76ers
New York Knicks
New Jersey Nets


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

1. New Jersey-3 major stars, an up and coming one in Krstic, and depth off the bench. 
2. Philadelphia-Good starting lineup, I really like Salmons, especailly after he dropped 25 on the Nets, but Philly has no depth whatsoever. 
3. New York-Larry Brown has improved almost every team he's been too, this is no different. They have a lot of talent, and I think they will make the playoffs, But they need to overcome a whole lot of obstacles.

Anyway, that's my top 3


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

1)Sixers
2)Nets (can only play at the end of the season good enough to make the playoffs but not good enough to win the division)
3)Prolly Boston (although i hope they finish dead last)


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

sixers fans who are saying the nets will barely make the playoffs, ummm, WHAT!?!? . . . . u do realize that we have RJ back, McInnis added to spell Kidd, a healthy Krstic, and a totally made over bench . . . u seriously think that will we be the same team we were last year?, just barely getting to the playoffs . . . . NOPE!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

why not post this in the general forum?just a idea....

nets-1
knicks and sixers-2/3 a toss up.
dont barage me w/ hate posts please! :curse:


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> That's a stupid question to ask.
> 
> 1hiladelphia
> 
> ...


See buddy there is some contreversy. Ok we all know that the top three teams (not in order), will be the sixers, the nets, and the celtics, but personally Im not shure how will take top stop.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Dooch said:


> Sixerfanforlife, is this just homerism or are you serious..? You are ranking the Philadelphia 76ers over the New Jersey Nets.. You guys should be switched and it should look like this in the Atlantic Division Top 3:
> 
> 1. New Jersey (too many weapons, and if we stay healthy.. it is basically over)
> 2. Philadelphia (has scorers in Iverson, Korver, Iguodala and Salmons, and a good defender in Samuel Dalembert.)
> 3. Boston (Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis will not stand for less than the Knicks or the Raptors)


 Iggy is known more for his defense than he is his offense


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Beez, your actually defending us! Welcome back.Although at this point, Maurice Cheeks makes BK a genius, Seeing these nobody's play basketball against Elite coaches in the NBA. Yet they're still 3-3. Andre Iguodala does have a better offensive attack though Beez. But not to diss his defense either, if he improves he can be the Next BB (Bruce Bowen) And that wouldn't be too bad would it. A Bowen with dunking and shooting ability? No it wouldn't just be 'Nice' It'd be great. New Jersey is full of a bunch of names nothing else, the 76ers are taking a no-name like Salmons and PhillyPhantic is thinking about sitting Iverson in 4 qtr situations.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Iggy is known more for his defense than he is his offense


Yes; known for mainlu his defense, leaping ability and ability to receive and dunk the ball.. Good player.. :cheers:


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

1. New Jersey
2. Philly
3. Knicks


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Far better then Josh Childress who's one dimenional unless you count them floor boards, and Josh Smith alley-oops.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Rayza said:


> 1. New Jersey
> 2. Philly
> 3. Knicks


Thank you.. That is the order I would put the Top 3 Atlantic Division teams too.. :cheers:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

New York HAH I think Toronto is going to over-achieve and get fourth simply because they suck


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

you *****z are trippin, its so obvious there a difference from being a fan and being retarded. 
1. New Jersey Nets
















2 Sixers
3. Knicks


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

New york is dead last, and we got the Nets by 2 1/2 gms Believe DAT!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

one question......
lets say that toronto has a record of 35-47,and nets hav a record of 49-33,if the raps beat them in the season series, do the raps claim nj's spot in the division/playoffs?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

barondavis4life said:


> Philadelphia 76ers
> New York Knicks
> New Jersey Nets


You actually think that the New Jersey Nets, who every major basketball expert in journalism picked to win the division, is going to finish third?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Iggy is known more for his defense than he is his offense


Andre is a great player, a steal for the sixers, he will definetly be a star in this league


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Net2 said:


> You actually think that the New Jersey Nets, who every major basketball expert in journalism picked to win the division, is going to finish third?


Experts are known to be wrong, I'm pretty sure most prognosticators predicted the Sixers to finish third in the Atlantic the year they won the East.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Experts are known to be wrong, I'm pretty sure most prognosticators predicted the Sixers to finish third in the Atlantic the year they won the East.


True, but that was when there were 7 or 8 teams, and the competition was better then. 

Now it's only 3 teams with a realistic shot at winning the division.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats definitley true. :biggrin:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> you *****z are trippin, its so obvious there a difference from being a fan and being retarded.
> 1. New Jersey Nets
> 
> 
> ...


LOL this is truely a funny post....Reads what it actually says.......Compares the List to his Avatar.......comes to the conclusion I agree with your post.......RETARD lol :clown:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> LOL this is truely a funny post....Reads what it actually says.......Compares the List to his Avatar.......comes to the conclusion I agree with your post.......RETARD lol :clown:


You can disagree with his posts, but you don't have to call anyone a retard


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

The Nets are overrated, once Carter gets injured its pretty much over for the NEts. Can anyone tell me when was the last time Carter played a whole NBA season. Also looking inside the Nets are weak!!!!! They have no force looking @ the knicks with a lot of depth and a hall of fame coach. You cannot argue with that. Also the Sixers are better then the Nets with AI having a great season this year, and Andre only improving its bound to be damage. Also Boston has no chance of doing well.with no solid point guard. And Walker gone I jus don't see Boston finsishing in the top 3 espically infront of the knicks I don't even know how you can say that. Just look @ there line-up
Delonte--Marbury
Allen----Crawford
Pierce--Q da Kid
Al J----Rose/Frye
Raef--Curry

1) Knicks/ Sixers
3)Nets


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Iggy is known more for his defense than he is his offense


yeah but that didnt stop Vince from dropping 40 on him last year. Nets won last season 3-1 with a worse team, im not sure why this argument hasnt been put to rest, most people will agree that the nets are favored to win the atlantic, its been on the general boards a few times, and the outcome is always the same.


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

dynamiks said:


> The Nets are overrated, once Carter gets injured its pretty much over for the NEts. Can anyone tell me when was the last time Carter played a whole NBA season. Also looking inside the Nets are weak!!!!! They have no force looking @ the knicks with a lot of depth and a hall of fame coach. You cannot argue with that. Also the Sixers are better then the Nets with AI having a great season this year, and Andre only improving its bound to be damage. Also Boston has no chance of doing well.with no solid point guard. And Walker gone I jus don't see Boston finsishing in the top 3 espically infront of the knicks I don't even know how you can say that. Just look @ there line-up
> Delonte--Marbury
> Allen----Crawford
> Pierce--Q da Kid
> ...


Are you seriously gonna start with injuries and then say that the knicks are better. how about the fact the curry could plausibly die at any second!!! hows that for an injury. knicks will be a mess by mid-season when larry browns skin is crawling from all of the overpaid chuckers on that team, im sorry but the knicks are not going to do well...


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Drop_Dimes said:


> Are you seriously gonna start with injuries and then say that the knicks are better. how about the fact the curry could plausibly die at any second!!! hows that for an injury. knicks will be a mess by mid-season when larry browns skin is crawling from all of the overpaid chuckers on that team, im sorry but the knicks are not going to do well...


Tell me how often Carter has been injured. And New York has a bench that the NEts cannot compare to. Even if Curry was to die. (God forbid) They still have Antinio Davis and Jerome James. Which are way better then Collins and Kerstic.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

dynamiks said:


> Tell me how often Carter has been injured. And New York has a bench that the NEts cannot compare to. Even if Curry was to die. (God forbid) They still have Antinio Davis and Jerome James. Which are way better then Collins and Kerstic.


u r so wrong abou james :angel:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Net2 said:


> You can disagree with his posts, but you don't have to call anyone a retard


Your kidding me right, he said the EXACT SAME THING but your going to Stick up for him bc hes a Net fan right? If you read his post and then read my post you would see the only reason I said Retard bc thats what he tried to say so i Flipped it on him


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

dynamiks said:


> Tell me how often Carter has been injured. And New York has a bench that the NEts cannot compare to. Even if Curry was to die. (God forbid) They still have Antinio Davis and Jerome James. Which are way better then Collins and Kerstic.


please, for god sakes, look at jerome james averages, he almost averages as many points as he does fouls per 15 minutes, jerome james is not a good player, and antonio davis is old and unwilling to be in NY, without curry, the knicks frontcourt sucks just as bad as the nets, if not worse.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Drop_Dimes said:


> yeah but that didnt stop Vince from dropping 40 on him last year. Nets won last season 3-1 with a worse team, im not sure why this argument hasnt been put to rest, most people will agree that the nets are favored to win the atlantic, its been on the general boards a few times, and the outcome is always the same.


 Could I ask you what that had to do with what he posted? It wasnt about Vince or the Nets or the Sixers vs. Nets so what is your point?


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

I agree with Rayza and Dooch.

1. Nets
2. Sixers
3. Knicks

Those underestimating the Knicks don't realise that they have a lot of talent of their hands, it's just a matter of integrating that individual talent into team play. If LB could mold a ballhog like Chauncey Billups into one of the top point guards in the league, then he can sure as hell fix up a guy like Marbury. Brown is going to make the Knicks fight with the Sixers for those last playoff spots.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Difference: Billups wasn't a ball hog, Rick Carlisle perferred different strategies. Thus is why Jammal Tinsley for example struggled.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Tinsley has only played with Carlisle for two years and has been playing perfectly fine with the Pacers. He's definitely benefited from Carlisle's strategies.

Before Brown, Billups WAS a ballhog but moreso an individual player. He took bad shots, was prone to overpenetrating, and passed often as a last resort. I for one won't be missing some aspects of Larry Brown's coaching but what he did with Billups was amazing.

That's why i believe LB can take the Knicks to the last playoff seed, fighting for it with the Bucks.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Okay the NBA.com analysts have the Bucks at 37-45. So you mean to tell me the Raptors will be closer to the playoffs? XD


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

The Raptors will be competing with the Hawks and the Wizards for the worst record in the league. And what a battle it will be.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The Wizards only loss Larry Hughes and god knows that untill Tawn and Arena's shined that Larry was a bust.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

How is Larry Hughes a bust. You dont put up the avgerages he has and is a bust. What do you mean?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

When he played along Allen Iverson he didn't perform well. When he was the star of thw wizards aside Michael Jordan for christ sakes he didn't perform well. It was only untill the Washington wizards signed Antawn Jamison did Arena's and Hughes play to there potential oh yea and Haywood's defense as well.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

no one is biased here...


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

NYKBaller said:


> no one is biased here...


Yeah no kidding, I will put out a challenge to any sixer fan if you really think the sixers are a better team than the celtics, I will wear a Iverson shirt and a 76ers hat every day from the end of the season to the beginning of next season if the Sixers finish better than the Celtics in the Atlantic this year....but if they don't than someone has to sport a PP jersey and hat for that period of time. Bottom line is Cheeks is not a better x and o's coach than O'Brien, O'Brien got the most of a *very * mediocre team last year and you may finish top 3 in the Atlantic but it will be behind NJ and Boston.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> When he played along Allen Iverson he didn't perform well. When he was the star of thw wizards aside Michael Jordan for christ sakes he didn't perform well. It was only untill the Washington wizards signed Antawn Jamison did Arena's and Hughes play to there potential oh yea and Haywood's defense as well.


 ok so what are you saying? You are really not making any sense. If anything you are supporting Larry Hughes' growth as a player


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

LOL I believed every part of that but 'Jim O'Brien got the best of a very mediocre team' The ****? Jim O'Brien rarely made any adjustments. He rarely ever made play calling. And while he said all the rgiht things truthfully he never wanted to excute them.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> When he played along Allen Iverson he didn't perform well. When he was the star of thw wizards aside Michael Jordan for christ sakes he didn't perform well. It was only untill the Washington wizards signed Antawn Jamison did Arena's and Hughes play to there potential oh yea and Haywood's defense as well.


hughes will not avg the #'s from last year,but still pretty close to it.
AI was a sg when hughes was w/ the sixers and he was still developing into wat he is today.
michael jordan wasnt the pg of that team either,so how will he get the ball in his hands when MJ was playin to get more wins for his team by scorin a lot of points.
arenas and jamison only helped him b/c all of them could be double teamed w/o gettin open,and the fact hughes was in a contract year was a big factor as well.but that doesnt mean that hughes will avg good numbers.on the wiz,one of the most offensive minded teams last year,hughes avg around 22ppg and 2 steals a game.
he probably wont avg that again since he will relax more w/ his new contract and new teammates.
i see arond 17-19 ppg,and 1.4 steals per game.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

vandyke said:


> Yeah no kidding, I will put out a challenge to any sixer fan if you really think the sixers are a better team than the celtics, I will wear a Iverson shirt and a 76ers hat every day from the end of the season to the beginning of next season if the Sixers finish better than the Celtics in the Atlantic this year....but if they don't than someone has to sport a PP jersey and hat for that period of time. Bottom line is Cheeks is not a better x and o's coach than O'Brien, O'Brien got the most of a *very * mediocre team last year and you may finish top 3 in the Atlantic but it will be behind NJ *and Boston*.


no way!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

inuyasha232 said:


> hughes will not avg the #'s from last year,but still pretty close to it.
> AI was a sg when hughes was w/ the sixers and he was still developing into wat he is today.
> michael jordan wasnt the pg of that team either,so how will he get the ball in his hands when MJ was playin to get more wins for his team by scorin a lot of points.
> arenas and jamison only helped him b/c all of them could be double teamed w/o gettin open,and the fact hughes was in a contract year was a big factor as well.but that doesnt mean that hughes will avg good numbers.on the wiz,one of the most offensive minded teams last year,hughes avg around 22ppg and 2 steals a game.
> ...


 I doubt it. I look at it as Bron wont allow him to lax at all. He has the possibility IMO of improving on those stats. Larry Hughes can do alot of different things on the basketball court and thats what hes going to bring to the table in Cle.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> LOL I believed every part of that but 'Jim O'Brien got the best of a very mediocre team' The ****? Jim O'Brien rarely made any adjustments. He rarely ever made play calling. And while he said all the rgiht things truthfully he never wanted to excute them.


Am I doing this.....I think i am. I actually agree with that. The only thing O'Brien did Positive here in Philly was make AI run the point, Ive been waiting for someone to do that. But besides that O'Brien was prolly one of the worst coaches I have seen with exception to that one Intern. Personally I was excited when he was first coming to philly but god when he started seeing and realizing the mistakes that were being made and how we were losing and not even try to correct them i totally lost respect for the guy. 


Jim O'Brien's Coaching Philosophy: "Yah I know why we are losing......and all I have to say is if they can continue to beat us that way more power to them"


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

vandyke said:


> Yeah no kidding, I will put out a challenge to any sixer fan if you really think the sixers are a better team than the celtics, I will wear a Iverson shirt and a 76ers hat every day from the end of the season to the beginning of next season if the Sixers finish better than the Celtics in the Atlantic this year....but if they don't than someone has to sport a PP jersey and hat for that period of time. Bottom line is Cheeks is not a better x and o's coach than O'Brien, O'Brien got the most of a *very * mediocre team last year and you may finish top 3 in the Atlantic but it will be behind NJ and Boston.


O'Brien might be a better X's & O's coach than Maurice Cheeks, but he had no people skills. As anyone knows coaching is more than drawing up plays, and let's be frank.. it's not like Jim O'Brien was Larry Brown when it came to plays. A big complaint against O'Brien, outside of his lack of people skills, was the fact that he had no idea how to play to player's strengths. He came in with his formula and for the most part was intent on making the players on the Sixers fit it.

I mean who seriously watched Kenny Thomas the years before O'Brien came to town and figured he'd be a very effective player operating out of the high post? What about primarily playing Corliss Williamson at the PF? Joe Water Cooler knows better than to do that, so why doesn't a guy who was hired to be the team's head coach?

What's crazy about this is I was a guy who was upset with the firing of O'Brien (more for the need of continuity than his abilities), but if there's something he didn't do it was get the most out of the team. A guy who's getting the most out of his team wouldn't start Marc Jackson and Aaron McKie at the beginning of the season, would actually start Josh Davis for an ugly stretch. Would try to run Vs the Suns! Have Willie Green tied to the bench for absolutely no reason whatsoever.

Jim O'Brien was a stubborn coach who didn't adjust anything because he felt his plan was the best even though it was solved a few years prior.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Allen Iverson believed in the system, as he usually does for a good faith gesture to revive his image. Maybe that's one reason. But No one really came out for Jim O'Brien. I thought that was the dissapointment and ultimately led to his firing. PhillyPhantic, Everyone said that they liked Jimmy but by looking at the performance of Chris Webber. By looking at Samuel Dalembert's Glum face for 18 games in which he did not play. By looking at the guy that before Jim O'Brien was fired Chad ford said he was the key piece to this team. You know Willie green? By looking at the lack of devlopment for Willie. It was tough. Willie Green truly played the PG position to the best of his abilities and in some areas was better then Ai. Again Willie can be developed to a monster. He isn't there yet but for Jim O'Brien to say that he and Allen can't play together is fruitful. On the offensive end, they combine for 40 pts and as many as 18 assists. On the defensive end, Green can take care of Rip Hamilton while Allen Iverson deals with Billups. Jim O'Brien frankly knew nothing about a rotation. Chris Ford or Randy Ayers? Chris ford wasn't that bad, Given the record and the situation things could've been worse. At least Chris had them looking at the 8th seed.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> O'Brien might be a better X's & O's coach than Maurice Cheeks, but he had no people skills. As anyone knows coaching is more than drawing up plays, and let's be frank.. it's not like Jim O'Brien was Larry Brown when it came to plays. A big complaint against O'Brien, outside of his lack of people skills, was the fact that he had no idea how to play to player's strengths. He came in with his formula and for the most part was intent on making the players on the Sixers fit it.
> 
> I mean who seriously watched Kenny Thomas the years before O'Brien came to town and figured he'd be a very effective player operating out of the high post? What about primarily playing Corliss Williamson at the PF? Joe Water Cooler knows better than to do that, so why doesn't a guy who was hired to be the team's head coach?
> 
> ...



The thing I hated most about him was his misuse of Dalembert. Dalembert was underutilized at the beginning of the season. He has so much potential and O'brien was holding him back. Cheeks will give him the minutes he deserves.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

vandyke said:


> Yeah no kidding, I will put out a challenge to any sixer fan if you really think the sixers are a better team than the celtics, I will wear a Iverson shirt and a 76ers hat every day from the end of the season to the beginning of next season if the Sixers finish better than the Celtics in the Atlantic this year....but if they don't than someone has to sport a PP jersey and hat for that period of time. Bottom line is Cheeks is not a better x and o's coach than O'Brien, O'Brien got the most of a *very * mediocre team last year and you may finish top 3 in the Atlantic but it will be behind NJ and Boston.


Whoa, whoa, whoa. The Celtics suck, your team only won the division last year because the Walker trade now he's gone, your back to sucking. It'll be NY,NJ, then Philly. All 3 of them making the playoffs, AI wont play 82 games this year...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. The Celtics suck, your team only won the division last year because the Walker trade now he's gone, your back to sucking. It'll be NY,NJ, then Philly. All 3 of them making the playoffs, AI wont play 82 games this year...


omfg knicks first place!?!?
that will only happen if AI and Vc(NETS) get a major injury.
AI will most likely play at least 75-77 games imo,and VC will be bothered by nagging injuries imo, so he will play around-69-77 games. :biggrin: 
and wat about curry?u can never know if he collapses due to his heart.its not as serious as hoidbergs's heart, but still,any threat to the heart is dangerous, especially when u r as big as curry in height and weight.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

inuyasha232 said:


> omfg knicks first place!?!?
> that will only happen if AI and Vc(NETS) get a major injury.
> AI will most likely play at least 75-77 games imo,and VC will be bothered by nagging injuries imo, so he will play around-69-77 games. :biggrin:
> and wat about curry?u can never know if he collapses due to his heart.its not as serious as hoidbergs's heart, but still,any threat to the heart is dangerous, especially when u r as big as curry in height and weight.


Curry doesnt have a heart condition, he's perfectly fine, there isnt a threat. Sixers have no bench, Nets have not bench and a weaker frontcourt than Philly. Plus the nets "stars" if you will are injury prone.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Curry doesnt have a heart condition, he's perfectly fine, there isnt a threat. Sixers have no bench, Nets have not bench and a weaker frontcourt than Philly. Plus the nets "stars" if you will are injury prone.


RJ played 33 games last year, but buddy look at the facts of his prior seasons.he hardly missed a game b4 last year.
Vc, i admit is injury prone, thats why i said 66-77 games or something like that.
Kidd missed the first 1/3 of last season b/c he had surgery.b4 that, he hasnt had many injuries that were too serious to not play thru.

nets hav a bench,an avg one at bench.
sixers,believe it or not,their bench still plays well,but not statistically speaking.
knicks hav the best bench of 3,but they hav the most wat ifs,they cant handle the ball(i know its preseason, but seriously,over 20 turnovers in two straight games?).curry doesnt hav problems?he missed the end of last season b/c of heart problems.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

i rather just let the season go then make predictions because everyone was wrong last season and boston won. it'll be a fight though...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> i rather just let the season go then make predictions because everyone was wrong last season and boston won. it'll be a fight though...


agreed :cheers: 
a lot of people last year put twolves as west champs :biggrin:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Your kidding me right, he said the EXACT SAME THING but your going to Stick up for him bc hes a Net fan right? If you read his post and then read my post you would see the only reason I said Retard bc thats what he tried to say so i Flipped it on him


Then be the classier person and ignore him, I'm not defending him, he's wrong too.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Curry doesnt have a heart condition, he's perfectly fine, there isnt a threat. Sixers have no bench, Nets have not bench and a weaker frontcourt than Philly. Plus the nets "stars" if you will are injury prone.


Curry came into camp out of shape, so did Jerome James, and how much are you paying these guys? 

Nets have no bench? Have you been following the offseason? 

A weaker frontcourt? What's so impressive about an out of shape Curry, out of shape Jerome James? And Channing's a rook. Curry might get into shape a good year, but Jerome James will be irrelevant. And I believe you are underestimating our frontcourt. 

The Nets stars are injury prone, but I believe that's your only hope.

That being said, I believe both the Sixers and the Knicks will make the playoffs, but as a lower seed. Good luck to all this season


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

O'Brien cost us some games, won us other games. He's a borderline good coach, but he's more suited to a college game. I think Mo will be better with playing to the teams strengths than O'Brien did, and this will help win more games. The problem will be depth and injuries. 

Top 3 I have the Sixers and Nets at the top two positions. I don't think either team is vastly superior to the other, so for right now it's a draw. Against the rest of the division, I think the Knicks come in 3rd with LB running the show.


----------

